# Country T-shirt Designs



## Printsome (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi there!

It's Printsome again! Today we want to share with you one of our last custom t-shirt designs series!

We have already made some crazy t-shirts designs with Social Media, Start-up, marketing tools, etc. This time we wondered: *If each country had a t-shirt, how would it be?*

Here are some of the results! *Check all the country t-shirts here* --> *http://printso.me/CountryT*


















Since there are so many countries in the world, each with their very own unique and wonderful flags, we have focused on English speaking countries to narrow it down a bit. 

Hope you like it


----------

